# Koax Fensterdurchführung



## King_Sony (19. Juni 2011)

*Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Hi,
es geht um folgendes Produkt: Fensterdurchfhrung, Trdurchfhrung; fr Sat, DVB T und BK

Kann ich die Durchführung benutzen ohne Qualitätsverschlechterung des Signals befürchten zu müssen? Auf dem Weg zum Zielraum müsse es zwei Mal zum Einsatz kommen(also 2 Türen im Weg^^).

LG Sony


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

Ich als Elektrikter kann dir sagen das es da kein Verlust gibt . Allerdings spricht etwas gegen Bohren ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Vermutlich spricht der Vermieter dagegen 


Wie funktioniert so eine Durchführung denn? Ist das Teil so hart, dass das Kabel nicht gequetscht wird, oder wie? Geht das Fenster / die Türe denn dann noch richtig zu?


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

jaaa ok hab ich nicht bedacht


----------



## dot (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Man brauch tsich nichts vormachen, aber jede zusaetzliche Verbindung und vorallem so schoen ungeschirmte Fensterdurchfuehrungen erhoehen die Daempfung der Leitung. Wenn man digital SAT schaut ist das aber in der Regel kein Problem, da man entweder ein perfektes Bild hat oder gar keins. Man darf halt vorher mit der Signalqualitaet nicht am unteren Ende der Empfangbarkeit liegen... 
Zusaetzliche Fehlerquellen die durch Fensterdurchfuehrungen entstehen koennen sind Bildstoerungen ausgeloest durch DECT-Telefone. Ich kenne die leider


----------



## NCphalon (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

En ungeschirmtes Coaxkabel is kein Coaxkabel mehr oder?^^


----------



## King_Sony (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Hi,

ok danke euch. Satellitenschüssel empfängt digital oder?

LG sony


----------



## King_Sony (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Ok, die Situation hat sich ein bisschen geändert: Es müssen jetzt 'nur' noch zwei Türen 'überwunden' werden. Wenn ich jetzt ein geschirmtes Kabel nehme und an einer Stelle die Schirmung so weit abtrage, dass die Türe noch zugeht. Wäre das evtl. besser, da ja dann nur an einer Stelle die Schirmung mangelhaft ist?

LG sony


----------



## NCphalon (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Das Problem is, dass beim Coaxkabel die Daten im Dielektrikum zwischen Seele und Schirmung fließen, wenn du die Schirmung beschädigst wars das. Da kannste genausogut en Loch in en Gartenschlauch schneiden damit er wo durchpasst^^


----------



## King_Sony (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Aber wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Kabel aus dem ersten Post? Das hat doch auch keine Schirmung? Bzw. macht es was, wenn das kabel gequetscht wird?

LG und Danke


----------



## NCphalon (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Durch das quetschen erhöht sich die Dämpfung extrem, deshalb gibts die flachen auch nur so kurz. quetschen macht meistens nix (bzw. net viel) wenn es net oft gemacht wird un das Kabel net zu lang is.


----------



## King_Sony (28. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Fensterdurchführung*

Hi,
also es würde 2 Mal gequetscht werden, dann aber extrem(in der Tür). Würdest du dann eher quetschen oder das dünne Kabel empfehlen?

LG und Danke 

Sony


----------

